
Archiving Twitter on Your Own Server - ColinWright
http://chronicle.com/blogs/profhacker/archiving-twitter-on-your-own-server/28030
======
giusemir1978
Nice post, especially because it never occurred to me that twitter could be a
way to arrange my own thoughts and so worth of a backup!

